

How governments have tried to block Tor - dpaluy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwMr8Xl7JMQ

======
facorreia
If I worked for any kind of intelligence agency I'd set up several TOR exit
nodes. Which makes me wonder about who runs them.

